# Probleme beim Booten

## Teufelchen

Hallo Leute,

ich mal wieder, ich hab mir letztens durch einen dummen Fehler mein Dateisystem geschrottet.

Zum Glück auch wieder hinbekommen, nun hab ich das Problem das ich ab und an einen Fehler bekomme mit dem ich nix anzufangen weiß...

Schon mal vorweg, konnte nicht alles aufschreiben war zu viel und mir tat nach 1 1/2 Stunden die Hand weh ^.^

fuse jfs raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_mcmcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_snapshot dmcrypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_l dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp3 ahci1394 iccc1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd usb_storage chci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lbfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megarai mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 ...

Pud; 13295, comm: runscript.sh Tained: P	D	2.6.35-gentoo-r1-r1 #1 GA-MA785GT-UD3H/GA-MA785GT-UD3H

RIP: 0010: [<ffffffff81065cf0>]   [<ffffffff81065cf0>] release_pages+0xd4/0x1a3

RSP: 0018:ffff880127ea99f8 EFLAGS: 00010047

RAX: ffffea0004009bc8 RBX: 0000000000000000e RCX: 0000000000000001

RDX: fbffea0003fefb10 RSI: 0000000000000002 RDI: ffffffff816b6bc0

RBP: ffffea0003fefb8 R08: dead000000200200 R09: dead000000100100

R10: 000000000000000 R11: 800000000000000 R12: 000000000000246

R13: ffffffff816b6bc0 R14: 000000000000008 R15: fff880001a0d9f8

FS: 00007f3ad4b28700(0000) GS: ffff880001a00000(0000) kn1GS:0000000000000000

CS 0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0:00000000880050033

CR2: 00007f3ad4b5563a20 CR3: 000000000166f000 CR4: 000000000000006f0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 00000000000000400

Process runscript.sh (pid: 13295, theadinfo ffff880127ea8000, task ffff880125ac4dd0

Stack:

0000000000000004 0000000000000000 ffffea0003fef1f0 ffffea0003ff6d88

<0> ffffea00040508c0 ffffea0003fef378 ffffea0004009628 ffffea0003ff2130

<0> ffffea0003fefc8 ffffea0004005db8 ffffea00040096d0 ffffea0003fe72a0

Call Trace:

[<ffffffff8107ca8f>] ? free_pages_and_swap_cache+0x86/0ca4

[<ffffffff8121bf88>] ? cpumask_any_but+0x28/0x34

[<ffffffff81074e02>] ? exit_mmap+0x101/0x131

[<ffffffff8102bf26>] ? exit_mm+0xfa/0x105

.......

Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen diesen Fehler auszumerzen...

LG

----------

## AmonAmarth

```
Pud; 13295, comm: runscript.sh Tained: P D 2.6.35-gentoo-r1-r1 #1 GA-MA785GT-UD3H/GA-MA785GT-UD3H
```

benutzt du irgendwelche properitären kernelmodule (zb fglrx oder nvidia)? den begriff "tainted" kenne ich sonst nur daher das der kernel sich darüber beschwert. ansonsten beschreibe doch mal wie du das dateisystem geschrottet hast udn wie wieder repariert

----------

## Teufelchen

Hm... also zerschossen hab ich mir dass ganz einfach... hab Funksteckdosen und wollte Licht ausmachen, dabei bin ich auf den Knopf für den Rechner gekommen und hab Gentoo wohl zu einen blöden Zeitpunkt den Strom geklaut....

Das System wiederhergestellt habe ich via Live CD....

Welchen Befehl ich da genutzt habe kann ich dir leider nicht mehr beantworten, hab ihn vergessen :/

----------

## Falmer

Eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung bekomme ich beim Beenden des Windowmanagers.

Dort steht dann unter vielem anderen:

Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

Scheinbar wird der X Server nicht sauber beendet.

Die genaue Fehlermeldung kann ich erst morgen posten, da ich den Rechner gerade noch brauche und nicht extra neu booten kann.   :Confused: 

----------

## Teufelchen

Bei mir taucht nicht immer die Fehlermeldung auf... keine Ahnung was das ist...

Nvidia hab ich schon lange runtergeschmissen... naja solange nu auch wieder nicht, bin seit ca. 1Woche mit Gentoo am basteln..

Also totaler neuling in der beziehung  :Smile: 

----------

## Falmer

Habe gerade mal den Fehler von gestern nachmittag aus der /var/log/messages kopiert:

```
Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.426992] divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP 

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.429219] last sysfs file: /sys/module/tun/initstate

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.431362] CPU 0 

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.431377] Modules linked in: tun kvm_intel kvm ipv6 ipt_addrtype xt_DSCP xt_dscp xt_string xt_owner xt_NFQUEUE xt_multiport 

xt_iprange xt_hashlimit xt_connmark i2c_i801 ehci_hcd processor tg3 libphy dcdbas parport_pc uhci_hcd thermal parport button

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.438072] 

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.440242] Pid: 23096, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.35-gentoo #1 0D883F/Precision WorkStation T5500  

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.442461] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8127633a>]  [<ffffffff8127633a>] dfixed_div+0xa/0x14

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.444691] RSP: 0018:ffff88032ceb1910  EFLAGS: 00010246

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.446902] RAX: 00001024a440c000 RBX: ffff88022a72a000 RCX: ffffc90006a40000

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.449119] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000081252206

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.451337] RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000015f90 R09: 00000000cdcdcdcd

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.453537] R10: 000000000000d54e R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.455718] R13: 0000000000000001 R14: ffff88022a6b2000 R15: 0000000000000000

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.457897] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880237a00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.460087] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.462278] CR2: 00000000007cd2a0 CR3: 000000000159f000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.464486] DR0: 0000000000000001 DR1: 0000000000000002 DR2: 0000000000000001

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.466701] DR3: 000000000000000a DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.468956] Process X (pid: 23096, threadinfo ffff88032ceb0000, task ffff880313439260)

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.471249] Stack:

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.473568]  ffffffff81279dc9 0000000000000004 ffff88022a6b2000 0000000000000000

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.473624] <0> ffffffff81252206 ffff88032ceb1968 0000000000000000 ffff880200000004

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.476034] <0> ffff88022a72a000 ffff88022a174200 ffffffff812466b4 ffff880200015f90

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.480914] Call Trace:

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.483384]  [<ffffffff81279dc9>] ? rv515_bandwidth_avivo_update+0x3fb/0x565

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.485894]  [<ffffffff81252206>] ? atom_execute_table+0x4d/0x58

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.488422]  [<ffffffff812466b4>] ? radeon_atom_get_memory_clock+0x18/0x20

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.490973]  [<ffffffff812900b8>] ? radeon_pm_set_clocks+0x507/0x541

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.493545]  [<ffffffff81252206>] ? atom_execute_table+0x4d/0x58

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.496145]  [<ffffffff81290307>] ? radeon_pm_compute_clocks+0x215/0x226

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.498778]  [<ffffffff81216e21>] ? drm_helper_disable_unused_functions+0x122/0x15b

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.501438]  [<ffffffff81217dd2>] ? drm_crtc_helper_set_config+0x5d3/0x771

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.504111]  [<ffffffff810c5b1d>] ? d_kill+0x57/0x5e

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.506797]  [<ffffffff81223dc5>] ? drm_framebuffer_cleanup+0x55/0xd7

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.509504]  [<ffffffff8125d7fc>] ? radeon_user_framebuffer_destroy+0x21/0x2a

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.512238]  [<ffffffff81222d7d>] ? drm_fb_release+0x6b/0x8b

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.514988]  [<ffffffff8121c19a>] ? drm_release+0x38f/0x666

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.517758]  [<ffffffff810b8614>] ? fput+0x110/0x1c4

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.520533]  [<ffffffff810b5e65>] ? filp_close+0x5f/0x6a

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.523320]  [<ffffffff81036f8c>] ? put_files_struct+0x67/0xc1

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.526137]  [<ffffffff813f63ba>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irq+0xc/0xf

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.528972]  [<ffffffff81038642>] ? do_exit+0x21b/0x6d9

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.531793]  [<ffffffff810ab70d>] ? virt_to_head_page+0x9/0x2a

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.534541]  [<ffffffff81038b81>] ? do_group_exit+0x81/0xab

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.537238]  [<ffffffff8104232a>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x31f/0x348

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.539910]  [<ffffffff81001eab>] ? do_signal+0x6c/0x692

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.542513]  [<ffffffff810cc2f3>] ? mntput_no_expire+0x2a/0xf3

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.545134]  [<ffffffff813f63ba>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irq+0xc/0xf

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.547767]  [<ffffffff8103fede>] ? sigprocmask+0xb6/0xca

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.550310]  [<ffffffff8103ff40>] ? sys_rt_sigprocmask+0x4e/0xd1

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.552771]  [<ffffffff810024f6>] ? do_notify_resume+0x25/0x67

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.555259]  [<ffffffff8103ff40>] ? sys_rt_sigprocmask+0x4e/0xd1

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.557764]  [<ffffffff81002c50>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.560287] Code: 89 df e8 23 e6 fe ff c6 83 24 1b 00 00 00 31 c0 eb 05 b8 ea ff ff ff 5e 5f 5b 5d 41 5c c3 90 90 90 89 f8 89 

f6 48 c1 e0 0d 31 d2 <48> f7 f6 48 ff c0 48 d1 e8 c3 48 81 bf c0 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.566678] RIP  [<ffffffff8127633a>] dfixed_div+0xa/0x14

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.569639]  RSP <ffff88032ceb1910>

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.572790] ---[ end trace 7b976c5dfd17379d ]---

Aug 25 16:33:46 GenTux kernel: [30268.575940] Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
```

Das ist die Meldung nach dem Schließen des Windowmanagers.

Kann jemand was damit anfangen?

Oder sollte ich das als Bug melden?

----------

## Teufelchen

hm... meine sieht ähnlich aus...

kann ich die Meldung vom booten eingendlich auch mit diesem Befehl auslesen?

----------

## Falmer

Versuch's mal mit

```
grep -i reboot /var/log/messages
```

wenn dort etwas gefunden wird

```
less /var/log/messages
```

wenn nicht mal mit

```
dmesg
```

probieren.

Zum eigentlichen Problem habe ich leider auch nichts neues ... obwohl, vielleicht: ich nutze hier noch einen 2.6.35er Kernel, weil mit keinem der neueren Kernel X überhaupt zu starten geht. Selbst wenn ich die .config vom laufenden Kernel nutze.

Edit: Das Kernelproblem habe ich heute gelöst. Ich habe die Firmware für die Grafikkarten in den Kernel einkompiliert. Jetzt stürzt X auch nicht mehr ab. Ich kann es ganz normal beenden.

----------

